# Power Rack and barbell recommendations



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

So for a variety of reasons, it's much much easier for me to have a home gym setup than it is for me to go down to the gym. I've started training again after a long break (we're talking years!). I've inherited a very basic setup which I've been using, but I'm very quickly approaching the point where I need to upgrade. For my own safety, and to allow me to progress! At the moment I only have a 1" regular bar and about 100kg of weight. I don't trust that bar with that much weight  I also only have some very basic stands. They're not flexible enough for me to set the heights I want properly for different lifts.

I have just moved into a new house, which is what has enabled me to actually set all this gear up again, and I have a room I can set aside for training. So I have room for a rack! I've had a look around what I can get, but I wanted to get some opinions on here too.

I can't bolt it to the floor, but I can make a platform fairly easily.

Any recommendations for the rack? I have a budget of probably about £400, and I've not had much luck searching for second hand stuff. It's usually trash or way out of my bracket.

I also want to replace my barbell with an Oly one. Unfortunately this means replacing all the weights too  But are there any available for a reasonable price that people have good experience with? Again, everything on Gumtree etc is all 1" bars like the one I have and desperately want to replace.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I am selling my Bodymax CF485 Heavy Power Rack with 100kg cast Lat/Low pulley attachment + 145kg of Oly weights and 6' Oly bar (changed bar to fit in my 8' garage easily) + 4 different handles for the weight stack pulley (2 handed close grip, 1 handed single , rope, T-bar)

Only 4 months old - Cost £1100 from Powerhouse fitness in July..

I want more than £400 for it though..

Bodymax Premium Strength Package RED Edition at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

Asouf, are you looking at splitting at all? No need for a bench, and I'd rather have the full 8' bar.

What's made you sell it out of interest?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Im selling it as a complete package and the bench has already gone. 8' bar? it came with a 7' but this was marginally too wide for the room its in..

Selling as We need the room for other purposes and its just not worth the ear-ache the wife has given me if honest...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mate iv got a basic power rack you can have for £50. It holds 220 kg on the paper but in reality will hold much more than that. Where in the country are you? Courier can be fairly cheap. I'm moving house today so can sort you pics tomoz


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It was £350 new with a upper and lower pulley Column but i have that piece to the scrap man coz I couldn't be ****ed with taking it apart lol.


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry, finger slippage  Yes, 7.

So it's the rack, 6' bar, plates and lat pulldown attachment? Let me know how much you want and I'll have a think. PM if you prefer.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Finbar said:


> Sorry, finger slippage  Yes, 7.
> 
> So it's the rack, 6' bar, plates and lat pulldown attachment? Let me know how much you want and I'll have a think. PM if you prefer.


You cant PM yet with so few posts.. Sounds like @IGotTekkers is offering a bargain @ £50.... Get his pants pulled down whilst his mind on other things moving house..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Finbar said:


> Sorry, finger slippage  Yes, 7.
> 
> So it's the rack, 6' bar, plates and lat pulldown attachment? Let me know how much you want and I'll have a think. PM if you prefer.


No it's just the cage mate no plates, I'm just saying it's capable of holding 220kg on the blurb. And the pulldown part i gave to the scrap man as I said. So its literally just a cage with 2 safety bars and 2 hangers for the bar


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

@IGotTekkers - Sorry dude, I was replying to Asouf, your posts just got sandwiched in the middle  If you could take a snap or two though I'll definitely have a look.

@Asouf - That's a bitch about the post limit for PMs, just seen it  All the same, I'd still consider it because of how much it's coming with. Really depends how much you want dude.

I'm in Sheffield by the way, and any rack would have to be couriered, but I can deal with that.


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, if I try and quote either of you, the post needs moderator approval. That hasn't happened, so I'll just try again 

IGotTekkers, my reply was aimed at Asouf, your posts just got caught in the middle  However, if you are happy to get a photo or two, I'll definitely think about it, that's cheap as chips.

Asouf, the PM system is probably not the best then! I don't see me reaching 25 posts or whatever it is in the next couple of days. If you're happy to give a price anyway I'll weigh that up against a new rack etc, as it's a lot of gear you're offloading.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought the below power rack from ebay, excellent piece of kit

RYNOâ„¢ ULTIMATE POWER RACK SQUAT CAGE GYM w/LAT PULL DOWN / SEATED ROW / ARM CURL | eBay

Then got myself a new standard 7ft bar for under £40 and gtg


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Finbar said:


> Well, if I try and quote either of you, the post needs moderator approval. That hasn't happened, so I'll just try again
> 
> IGotTekkers, my reply was aimed at Asouf, your posts just got caught in the middle  However, if you are happy to get a photo or two, I'll definitely think about it, that's cheap as chips.
> 
> Asouf, the PM system is probably not the best then! I don't see me reaching 25 posts or whatever it is in the next couple of days. If you're happy to give a price anyway I'll weigh that up against a new rack etc, as it's a lot of gear you're offloading.


Ive watched a few CF475's on Fleabay without the Oly weights or handles and they are selling for £350 on average..

My CF485 with the 200lb cast iron lat/low stack, 5 different handles and 145kg of mixed Oly plates (plus 6x4 padded mat) I'd expect to sell for £600+


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> I bought the below power rack from ebay, excellent piece of kit
> 
> RYNOâ„¢ ULTIMATE POWER RACK SQUAT CAGE GYM w/LAT PULL DOWN / SEATED ROW / ARM CURL | eBay
> 
> Then got myself a new standard 7ft bar for under £40 and gtg


Same as what I got mate minus the cable bit.


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't really turn that down then at £50 mate. Would couriering it be an issue? I have no ability to collect


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

Being a new user is really hampering me. Could anyone do me a favour and pm/quote igottekkers so he sees the thread?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@IGotTekkers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Finbar said:


> I can't really turn that down then at £50 mate. Would couriering it be an issue? I have no ability to collect


If you click the reply with quote button I can then see youv replied  four courier go to Courier Services | UK Delivery Service Companies - Shiply ill get a pic for you tomoz and dig it all out (iv got a whole gyms worth of kit ontop of it) so you can use that to post the shiply add.


----------



## Finbar (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers dude. And thanks Blue  I don't think I can quote without moderator approval at the moment - the last time I tried to quote was last week and it was never approved so I guess I'm just a bit shafted until I've posted more! But I'll see if it'll work now - @IGotTekkers

To be honest, in all my years of buying/selling music gear on forums we've always sorted a courier out on the sellers end and just quoted a shipping price. Is that not the done thing round these parts? Idk. If you want to email me until I can PM, my addy is chris6mm @ aol.com


----------

